# Monkey Needs "BIG" Numbers, no whammy's



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Vegas is over and I think I'm skipping the 5k this weekend to bulk lift so...

On with it... POWER AND ANGER...

The pros are too big, too strong... and so shall I be...

But I won't be a "box" -  
(So sayeth the Funk)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

*WED 18OC051645*
*LIONS DEN - R.A.C.*

Warmups
OHS & SNATCH w/bar - 3x5

*SNATCH*
40k - 3 OHS, FULL=0, 0, 1, 2
50k - 1 OHS, 1, 1, FULL=0, 0, 0, 0  - FUCKIT (I suck bad today)

*C&J*
70k 1, 1, 1
80k 1, 1
90k 1, 1
100k 0, (push) - (weak after push press yesterday) - 

*FS*
90k x2, 2
100k x2
110k x2
120k x1, 1 = *(PR)*
130k = Walked away to look for a spotter and lost my momentum
(I think would have had it though, because I buried the 120's like butta)... NEXT WEEK 



*SIZEWERK...*

*PRONE LEG CURL*
80x15
120x12
160x12
200x10
225x8
245x5.5 -  

*SETD HAM CURL*
100x12
160x12
200x8 ---> 120x13

STRETCH


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

a box?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> a box?


Didn't you hear P-FUNK call me a box, when I put my belt on, at Golds gym?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

Nah, I missed that.  However I remember him joking around when you put on the belt.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 120k x1, 1 = *(PR)*
> 130k = Walked away to look for a spotter and lost my momentum
> (I think would have had it though, because I buried the 120's like butta)... NEXT WEEK


 Good front squats, monkey.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2005)

a box is my slang way of saying "pussy".

good workout.  sit on those snatches man!  keep the bar close.

I hate when I miss cleans I should make!!  Pisses me off.  So much technique in these lifts though that sometimes if it ain't there it ain't there.

good job on the front squat.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't be a box !!        Get in the box!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Don't be a box !!  Get in the box!!


That's a tough area 

Let's stick to my WO's -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> That's a tough area
> 
> Let's stick to my WO's -



    You could 'use a box' for your WO's


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nothing like good ole "box" squats


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 20, 2005)

*THURS 20OC051630*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*CHINS*
BW x 8,m 8, 6.5, 5
_(Weak, needs buildup) -  _

*BB ROW* (pronated)
135 x 15
185 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 1 - (grip 2 slippery)
225 x 5 - (grip again) ----> 185 x 8

*HMR STR HI-PULL*
180x12
270x11
360x8
410x5.5 -  

*BB HI PULL* (medium grip, to top of head)
65x10
95x10
115x8
135x5, 5 - (sloppy, weak feeling) - 



*SIZEWERK...*

*SETD CBL ROW*
100x20
120x15
150x12
180x8.5 ----> 100x14

*HMR STR SHRUG*
90x10, 8, 8 - (mid back cramping) - 

STRETCH

Felt very girlie on some of these...
On the cable rows and BB rows I used to pound much more weight...
I am working without straps though, so expect less - 
No matter... #'s will go up 

(Thinking of wearing the straps for the really heavy BB motions,
because my back can pull alot more weight for a bunch more reps) -


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2005)

Impressive front squats... I find front squats hard as hell...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 21, 2005)

*FRI 21OC051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*SKULLS*
65x12
85x12
95x10
115x8

*PUSH PRESS (light)*
95x10
135x8
155x6
185x3, 1
135x6

*OVERHD FRENCH PRESS*
70x12
90x12, 12, 12

*DB LATL RAISE*
15x20
20x16
25x10, 10, 9=

*REV PEC DEC*
75x18
105x15, 15
135x 8.5

*HANGING LEG RAISE*
(by grip) = x10, 5
(by straps) = x11, 12

*TRI PRESSDWN*
(Cybex @ Plate #6) x 12, 12, 12

*Stretch...*
pulled something in my right lower lat (back)
no pain but might ball up over night - 
...Put tiger balm on it, and will invert for a nice stretch tonight-


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2005)

Stretch that bad boy out


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice weight on those skulls MM


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

*SAT 22OC051240*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*OHS*
45x5,5,5
65x8
85x8
95x7
115x3 = 
115x1 - lost balance (not good)
115x3 - Shoulders are fucked (whipped), can't steady the weight

This needs work badly, no C&J this week till this is fixed - 

On to *SIZEWORK*...

*PRONE LEG CURL* (cybex)
90x15
130x12, 8
110x8

*LEG PRESS* (cybex)
270x15
450x22
630x20
810x16
(unloaded machine in like 43seconds) -  

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
100x20
120x15
140x9 ---> 120x5 ---> 100x5

*Adductors *- 
100x20
120x16
150x14 ---> 110x10

Legs were strong, machine movements are shit compared to the Olympic stuff

Will work on the snatches this week, needs more focus that's all -


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

> Will work on the snatches more this week, needs more focus that's all -



work on squeezing your shuolder blades together realy tightly when overhead squatting.  Think like you want to touch your hands to the back wall.  Also, you may want to wrap your wrists for things like overhead squats and jerks from the rack since they will take a really bad beating with these exercises because you are doing reps and many sets.




> Legs were strong, machine movements are shit compared to the Olympic stuff



the problem is technqiue.  not strength.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2005)

EliteFTS sells I believe an adjustable stool type unit for people who box squat, this way you can adjust it to the height you are doing that week.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

Seemed like a stamina thing...

I could have done 20 sets of 20 with 7-800 lbs on that leg press, it was nothing...


I thought 5 plates was going to kill me today, that's what I expected...
I haven't done that shit in a while


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't think he needs a box squat though?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> EliteFTS sells I believe an adjustable stool type unit for people who box squat, this way you can adjust it to the height you are doing that week.


ATG doesn't need adjustment -


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2005)

I didn't know if the box squat comment was joking or if you were really doing that kind of training  oh well. I squat to the bottom as well, cept I'm only doing front squats not back, and I do leg presses sometimes, lunges, and thats it for quad stuff..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I didn't know if the box squat comment was joking or if you were really doing that kind of training  oh well. I squat to the bottom as well, cept I'm only doing front squats not back, and I do leg presses sometimes, lunges, and thats it for quad stuff..


 I used to use those stackable
aerobic steps for a "BOX"... 5 or six was just below parallel for me (power-depth)


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2005)

Good to see another olympic lifter in here.  Do you have number goals, or are you just trying to go as big as you can?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Good to see another olympic lifter in here. Do you have number goals, or are you just trying to go as big as you can?


For now I would be satisfied with being able to actually do the lifts properly - 

I guess in the back of my mind right now I'm looking for a 275-300 C&J
and a 205-225 snatch

 -  I'm about as far from that as going to the moon though


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 23, 2005)

*SUN 23OC051100*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*CARDIO*
20 min crosstrainer @ HR-145

*SLDL's*
45x20
95x15, 15

*STRETCHING*

15 min in SPA = STRETCHING

10 min in steam = relaxation, slow stretching

70 min Deep tissue massage - 
Used a new girl to our facility...
She came from a resort in Hawaii ????  (Why come here?) -  

Little lady 5'6 115-125 lb

Her hands were strong as hell, she did exactly what I asked
Beat up on my Lat-pull pretty good... (I should sleep well 2nite)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2005)

Lucky you!  I need to go for a massage for my neck and traps.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2005)

My traps have always been tense, I should do that someday.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

My freakin adductors are burning soooooooooooo bad today -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

How are the snatch's coming along ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

I like seeing all the references to "snatch" in your journal


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah...  I knew what you were insinuating -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 24, 2005)

Pigs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

If thats going to happen every time I say - Snatch, Jerk, or BOX...

This is going to get really old, quickly -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2005)

*MON 24OC051620*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x15
95x12
135x10
160x6
185x5
205x2, 2
225x1, 1, 0 - 

*JERKS *(from rack)
185x4
205x2, 2
225x1
245x0, 0 - 
225x1 - (butter)

*DCLN DB PRESS*
55x12, 12, 12

*PEC DEC*
100x16
150x12, 12, 10

stretch shoulders

Was happy about getting two singles on the push presses (they felt nice)
But I wanted to jerk the 245... Just simply didn't get low enough to lock it out

Two more reps than last week = Good...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd much rather see you talking about "snatches" then "jerking"   

LOL


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

*WED 26OC051645*
*LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*

warmups w/25k

*SNATCH*
40k x 5ohs + 1,1,1,1
45k x 1,0,0 - 1, 1, 1
50k x 2ohs + 0,0,0 - 0,0,0 - 0,0 
40k x 1,1,1 - 1,1,0,1 - (all nice)

*FRONT SQUAT*
60k x 2
80k x 2
100k x 2
120k x 2 = *(PR)*
130k x 1 = *(PR)*
*140k* x 1 = *(PR)*

SIZEWORK
*PRONE LEG CURL*
150 x 15
200 x 12
225 x 10
245 x 8, 6


FS's were strong cause I skipped C&J, but I didn't think I'd hit a 140k!?!
Took it slow on the snatch's, more work on those to come, look for OHS's...
Legs pretty blown out though - 

I am also starting to get some muscles again - :bounce:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrats on the PRs!    FS's are tough.    140k is a lot  

Keep working that snatch


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2005)

great job.  It is nice to sometimes skip clean and jerks and just squat (lol).  I forgot what it feels like to squat with out being tired.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys...  I have vid of the big squat...
As soon as I fix my firewire issue @ home, I will post on rocco's thread


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 27, 2005)

*THURS 27OC051700*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*BB CURL*
65x12
85x11
105x7, 5, 7

*BB SKULLs*
65x16
85x12
100x12
120x7

*ALT DB CURLS*
30x10
35x10
40x10
45x10
50x7

*FREE MOTION TRICEP*
40x20
50x15
60x10, 10  ---> 40x7


Nothing special here -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

*FRI 28OC051630*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*MED GRIP HIGH PULLS*
95x10, 10
115x8, 10
135x6, 7

*DB LATL RAISE*
15x15
20x15
25x12
30x8

*HMR STR ISO HI-ROW*
200x15
290x12
380x9
430x5.5, 3.5
_(twenty more lbs than last week but still not strong as I'd like)_

*LATL RAISE MACHINE (Nautilus)*
80x15
100x15, 15, 17, 16, ---> 10


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/26oc05-front-squats-130kHere we go... Finally got the camera working again -  

[url="http://media.putfile.com/26oc05-front-squats-130k"]*http://media.putfile.com/26oc05-front-squats-130k*
[/url]


[url="http://media.putfile.com/26oc05-front-squats-140k"][url="http://media.putfile.com/26oc05-front-squats-140k"]*http://media.putfile.com/26oc05-front-squats-140k*[/url][/url]

_(The 140k was kind of a mental barrier, I think my squats and other lifts_
_will __improve just knowing my body can do that)_

_The lift didn't feel clean when I hit it,_
_if you look there's a hiccup __in the motion on the way up (I dropped my eyes)_
_And unfortunately, __I didn't get clear vid of the 120k double... (__which was freakin perfect)_


----------



## BritChick (Oct 29, 2005)

Good morning. 

I couldn't view the clip.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> 
> I couldn't view the clip.


 - It's mpg2, shouldn't need anything fancy, maybe update your media player?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2005)

> HMR STR ISO HI-ROW
> 200x15
> 290x12
> 380x9
> ...



430    Nice!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2005)

Video clips are cool!  Do you always go ass to grass, even when increasing the weight?

If I go too heavy I can't go that low but I always try to.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2005)

*SAT - 29OC051345*
*LTF - SHELBY*

Shitty WO!!!! (I felt like shit)

WARMUPS/STRETCHING

*OHS*
55x5
65x5
75x4
85x4
95x4

@ 85lbs I narrowed my grip 3-4 inches (both sides)
gave me a bunch more stability - 


*HANG SNATCH* (from knees)
55x5
65x5
75x3
85x3
95x3
105x2
115x1,0... ,2

*C&J* (singles)
135
155
175
205
(all weak)

BAD sleep last night + not enough good food early this morn = weakness

The snatches were good though, really concentrated on snapping my hips
seemed like the bar was traveling in a straighter line today

I hit more weight off hangs than I did off the floor on WED
I think I am going to do two weeks of some rep work to give my joints a break
Plus, this will give me more volume on technique work...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2005)

*SUN 30OC050945*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*LEG EXTENSION*
50x20
70x16
100x10, 12

*PRONE LEG CURL*
70x15
110x15
150x10
170x7.5

*HIP SLED*
360x15
540x15
720x15
810x15
910x12
1000x20 - (70 sec unload)
I go medium deep on these, I never go past lifting my sacrum off the backpad - 
... Plus, I am taking it easy on my patellar tendons

*DB LATL RAISE*
12.5x16
20x15, 13, 12, 12

*SETD LEG CURL*
100x20
150x12
170x7 ---> 100x12

*ADDUCTORS*
120x18
140x12
150x12, 12 + 60sec stretching against the weight

PWO SHAKE

HOT SPA
+ intermittent stretching


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2005)

1000 x 20 on the HIP SLED     (ya show-off!!)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice Sled!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2005)

I always count one side for iso row, because it is - isolated after all.

The video clip size is huge, I think it has to fully load (I dont know that MPG2 will stream?). I'm downloading one by hand and its 15 megs, otherwise unviewable and Firefox claimed errors with the plugin (dunno).

http://upload3.putfile.com/videos/30108050889.mpg

There is one, if you view the source.

Edit: I can't play the clip either  and I'm as updated as I'm going to get.

You've encountered error message 80040111 while using Windows Media Player. We are investigating the cause of this error. We will post more information about this error when it becomes available.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 30, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> http://upload3.putfile.com/videos/30108050889.mpg


That's not the right link!?!?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2005)

No, its the source file within one of your links. Thats if someone wanted to save a hard copy which I did, but it still wouldn't play on my box 

Instead of waiting for the clip to cache, I figured I'd view the source and take the file itself. Then I could view it with no jitters etc, but like I said it wouldnt play for me at all.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2005)

*MON 31OC051650*
*LTF - SHELBY*

WARMUP

*PUSH PRESS*
65x10
85x11
105x10
135x10
155x8
180x6
205x2
225x0,0 - ... x2 = (PR)  (they were pretty lookin too)
235x0, 0... ,0... ,0 -  (fuckit, wrists are tapped)
205x3

*JERKS* (from rack)
205x2
225x2
245x1, 0, 1
205x1, 1 + push press x2

*HMR STR DCLN CHST PRESS*
180x12
270x8, 9, 7

*PEC-DEC* (low)
100x10, 10
120x10

Done... tired

BW PWO = 216.1


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 1, 2005)

late to the party but congrats on the PRs...especially on the FS (Hate. Them.)

p.s. i can't view the clips either although i just wanted to see what you look like since you've got someone elses mug in your photos, LOL...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great videos monkey! That's a ton of weight, congrats on all the PR's! I didn't know you were doing oly lifting. Guess that's what I get for not visiting for awhile.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanx dudes...

A lot of the PR stuff are simply psychological hurdles, I lifted bigger weights
just not in the same fashion - LOL...

(Especially throwing weight around equal to my BW, or more, overhead) -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2005)

MM - Did you ever play football ?  I'm looking for a few players for our football team in Waterford starting in January.   Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MM - Did you ever play football ? I'm looking for a few players for our football team in Waterford starting in January. Let me know if you are interested.


Nope... The shape of the ball confounds me...

 - A ball is round! (spherical)

(I'm giving you a break... You don't want me on your team)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Nope... The shape of the ball confounds me...
> 
> - A ball is round! (spherical)



OK - just thought I'd ask


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> OK - just thought I'd ask


Thanks - 

I bought a chalk bag today... (climbing bag)

Don't tell the LTF people -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

*WED 02NO051430*
*LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*

*WARM UPS*

*OHS*
27.5k x 5, 5
36k x 5
40k x 5
45k x 3, 2, 1
(knees already hurting here)  

*SNATCH*
30x5
35x4
40x2 + 1miss
45x1, 0, 1, 1
50x1, 1, 0, 1
55x1, 0, 0, 0, 0 - Tapped... Couldn't do it 

*FRONT SQUATS*
135x6
160x5
185x5
205x4
225x2
250x1
275x1

*HANG C&J* (w/texas power bar)
185x1, 1, 1
(different)

Stuck a little bit more weight than last week on the snatch,
this shows "SOME" improvement, but of course not enough...
My snatch is at the bottom of the bell-curve compared to all my other lifts 

I will stick with it... we'll see


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

MM - keep sticking with the snatch


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MM - keep sticking with the snatch


Yeah, shes still around -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah, shes still around -



  Good - everyone needs snatch


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm such kid!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ... I'm such kid!


We'll have to get you a sharpie so you can draw penises on things -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 3, 2005)

*THURS 03NO051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*HANG SNATCH PULL* (to overhead)
65x10
85x10
105x9
125x9
140x8
155x6, 3.5 (stamina) 

*SNATCH*
55lb x 1, 1, 1, 1

*HMR STR ISO HI ROW*
180x15
230x15
270x11, 11

*DB LATL RAISE*
20x15
25x12
30x10
25x11 ---> 12.5x13

Pulled my left calf on something
started bumping during LATL's - 
_(at least it means I'm elevating)_ 

Foam Rolled it 4-5min

All hip and leg stretching 5min (?)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2005)

Oooooooohh  - now a "hanging snatch"  

Too bad you got hurt


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't know what half of these olympic accessory movements are, but it looks like your progressing pretty good there.  Keep it up; olympic lifting 4 lyf3.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 4, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't know what half of these olympic accessory movements are, but it looks like your progressing pretty good there


This is what I was doing but, with a Snatch width (wider) grip...
http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/OlympicLifts/HangPull.html

(I am trying to put concentration on snapping my hips FWD into the lift
this seems to have been helping my progress) 

The calf feels good this morn, I think the foam roller got alot of the kink out...
Then I put this new stuff on it "EMU BLUE"...

...and got some good sleep, not directly bothering me, we'll see SAT morn...

(I know I am rolling my ankles, and I may have come down on a bad angle,
need the correct lifting shoes I think)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 4, 2005)

*FRI 04NO051650*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*BB CURL*
65x12, 12
75x10, 7

*TRICEP EXTENSION MACH* (Paramount)
160x20
205x13
250x10 ---> 190x10

*PREACHER CURL* (wide, cambered)
55x 10, 10, 10, 10

*CBL TRI PRESSDWN* (STR BAR)
70x20
90x15
120x17
150x16

SOAK IN HOT SPA
(I truly am a bum)


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah, thanks for the explanation Monkey.  Rock on.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FRI 04NO051650*
> 
> SOAK IN HOT SPA
> (I truly am a bum)


Nah, just a metrosexual 


  That's getting you back from earlier today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2005)

What temp does LTF keep it's hot tub at Shelby?  

Is it pretty busy over there on Saturdays?

Commerce gym is dead except for the aerobic and spinning classes (which are packed).


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What temp does LTF keep it's hot tub at Shelby?
> 
> Is it pretty busy over there on Saturdays?
> 
> Commerce gym is dead except for the aerobic and spinning classes (which are packed).


Whole place is busy 8-noon on saturdays


Thanks Jodi -


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 5, 2005)

WOW...those are some awsome weights on your front squats!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 5, 2005)

*SAT 05NO050945*
*LTF - SHELBY*

_WARMUPS_

*HANG CLEAN TO FS*
45x5
95x5
135x3, 3

*OHS*
45x3
55x4
75x4
95x4

*HANG SNATCH*
55x4
75x3
95x0, 1... 0, 0 (head up my ass)
(breakdown)
55x3
75x3
85x3, 2
95x1, 0 (shit)
Just don't have it anymore

*HIP SLED*
450x15
630x15
810x19, 18

*SETD LEG CURL*
100x20
130x12
150x10
130x10

*ERECTOR HYPER EXTENSION*
BWx10, 10, 10

Big Time Stretching

I am so sick of not hitting lifts...
Nothing but Snatchwork now...
A week off any other motions


I'm so pissed

Good note = got lifting shoes today and bands to save my knees

Talked to Dynamic distributor about hosting a lifting meet in spring
I could put the Lions Den on the map -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

Had massage to try and fix the calves tonite...

Strain was pretty deep and she had to really dig to get to it - 

Now I can hardly walk, I doubt I will train tomorrow - 

healing is good -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

Good luck MM!   You sure get a lot of massages


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 7, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good luck MM! You sure get a lot of massages


Well when you start hitting the real exercises - 

And get as old as me.... you'll want them too


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Well when you start hitting the real exercises -
> 
> And get as old as me.... you'll want them too



   I thought deadlifts, rows, dips, squats, and db presses were real exercises.       I think I'm older than you anyway ..


----------



## Stewart14 (Nov 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I thought deadlifts, rows, dips, squats, and db presses were real exercises.  I think I'm older than you anyway ..


Yeah, when you start hitting those snatches hard, you need ample massaging!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bet those massages aren't as relaxing as you'd think LOL! They hurt the hell outta me but help sooooo much!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think I'm older than you anyway ..


Well in that case...

I forgive you for buying my TV out from under me -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 9, 2005)

*WED 09NO051645*
*Lions Den - Rochester*

Warmups

*PRESS UNDER ++ QUICK DROP*
30k x 4 + x4
35k x 3, 4 + x4, 4
40k x 4, 2 + x3, 4
45k = Rewound and watched Vid of 40k & I don't deserve to go up (too slow)
40k x 3 + x3 = (Faster and more solid)

*CLEAN & JERK*
60k x2
70k x2
80k x2
90k x 1, 1
95k x 1
These didn't look too bad, pulling the bar stayed low
Jerks were fast, low and solid...
Not bad, hadn't hit the entire movement in weeks - 


Also very minimal complaining from the preveiously pulled calf(s) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 10, 2005)

*THURS 10NO051650*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
65x12
95x10
115x10
135x7
155x5
175x3, 3

*HANG POWER SNATCH*
135x2, 2, 2

*PUSH PRESS*
135x3, 3
155x6
175x4
195x3
225x1

*SINGLE JERKS* 
155
175
195
215

Stretching


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *THURS 10NO051650*
> *LTF - SHELBY*
> 
> *HANG SNATCH PULL*
> ...










*JOURNAL HYJACK IN PROGRESS!!!11*




























j/k  


Ok, im ignorant, is a single jerk basically an olympic style military press where you use your legs to help?    Or that would be a push press?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Ok, im ignorant, is a single jerk basically an olympic style military press where you use your legs to help? *NO* Or that would be a push press? *YES*


With the bar coming off the chest...


----------



## * Legion * (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *THURS 10NO051650*
> *LTF - SHELBY*
> 
> *HANG SNATCH PULL*
> ...




HELL YEAH!  I never see ANYONE at my gym do this type of workout!  The most I see is seated dumbbell presses and some weak lateral raises.  Keep it up.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning


Hey Sexy - 

Hows the strongest figure girl around?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hey Sexy -
> 
> Hows the strongest figure girl around?



Bit sick, just a sore throat nothing major... and hopefully it will stay that way!

How about yourself, any plans for the weekend?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

*FRI 11NO051650*
*LTF - SHELBY*

12 min walking treadmill (incl 2) @ 4.0
12 min rower on 7(?)

*shoulder stretching*

*static and dynamic chest stretching* w/100 lbs on pec-dec

*mini shoulder circuit* w/ 5lb DBs
ext rotations - up
pullovers
latl raises with slow circle
(all these repped until warm, 4 sets)

*Leg stretching*
Ham
Glute
groin
quad
calf
lowback
back & neck


Felt rested but warm and flexible when done -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Bit sick, just a sore throat nothing major... and hopefully it will stay that way!
> 
> How about yourself, any plans for the weekend?


SLEEP! and heal - 

Use "airborne" to boost that immune system...
should increase the speed of recovery


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2005)

actually, pull overs and DB chest flyes with light DBs (very light!  LIke 5lbs) are great for stretching out the muscles that need to get more flexability for snatches.  I do it on a stability ball and I hold the my arms outstretched with the 5lb DBs for a few second each rep to intensify the stretch.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

I forgot to say I weighed in @ 211.4 yesterday...

that means I have to lose only like 5 pounds in what, 9 weeks-
-to get under 94k

:bounce:


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2005)

wouldn't even worry about it.  5lbs of water is easy to suck out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> wouldn't even worry about it. 5lbs of water is easy to suck out.


I should think so...

I can really put the screws to my diet as well...

Over a longer duration it won't effect my strength


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 12, 2005)

*SAT 12NO050950*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*WARMUPS*
Slow Lunges
Front squats w/bar
OHS w/bar

*HANG SNATCH*
55x4, 5
65x5
75x5
85x4
95x2
105x1, 1 - sloppy , 0, 0

*C&2J*
135
155
175

*FRONT SQUAT*
175x5
205x4
225x3
255x2 - (Hold in the hole for both!)
275x1 - tweaked knee - 

PWO shake, Ice L-knee 20min

Stretching


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

that sucks on the tweaked knee. still strong though. fronts squats have to be my least favorite exercise.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

what is wrong with the knee?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what is wrong with the knee?


Pateller Tendon

Been dealing with it since I started going ATG exclusive


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Pateller Tendon
> 
> Been dealing with it since I started going ATG exclusive




maybe you should lay off the ATG for awhile when you squat and just save it for when you snatch and clean.  that way you aren't killing yourself in training.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you should lay off the ATG for awhile when you squat and just save it for when you snatch and clean. that way you aren't killing yourself in training.


I think Jodi has talked me into a week off,
then I can start your split next TUES...

Meanwhile, lots of LI cardio and flexibility


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

no cardio.  just flexability and movement training.  cardio fucks with neurological pathways.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no cardio. just flexability and movement training. cardio fucks with *neurological pathways*.


WHAT? 

How so?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 13, 2005)

site is temporarily unavaliable?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 13, 2005)

I said an off week with some yoga and or pilates for flexibility would help.  You seriously need a break to heal your body


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

Tweaked knee???      MM - you are getting old   

Maybe a couple days off will help


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

*MON 14NO051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*Cardio Circuit*
10 min treadmill
10 min rower
5 min stairs

*Rev PEC-DEC*
60 x 20 (5 sets)

*Static Stretching*
120 sec each motion
(More on quad/knee area)


(Tweaked knee (left) bumping as I type this)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought you were taking a break


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I thought you were taking a break


   

Its not that easy to quit...

I am not bringing gym gear with me tomorrow morning...
I am not bringing gym gear with me tomorrow morning...
I am not bringing gym gear with me tomorrow morning...
I am not bringing gym gear with me tomorrow morning...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Its not that easy to quit...
> 
> I am not bringing gym gear with me tomorrow morning...
> I am not bringing gym gear with me tomorrow morning...
> ...



I know!!   I have to leave my gym bag at home to keep me away from stopping at the gym after work .....   

Well - did you leave your gym bag at home today ????


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I know!! I have to leave my gym bag at home to keep me away from stopping at the gym after work .....
> 
> Well - did you leave your gym bag at home today ????


NO, and I'm all depressed - 

I hate being broken, or not training


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm sure a few days off will help you recover      ( I know you know that as well )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm sure a few days off will help you recover  ( I know you know that as well )


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

*TUES 15NO051630*

 

Took a nap

*2100*
20 min Inversion therapy

Still not feeling better,
I hope this isn't the start of my winter depression again - 

(Its cold and raining for like a week now)


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2005)

Ugh... hope it's not depression either, been dealing with that with Rod for a while now and it's no fun for anyone concerned.
Feel better soon MM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

My nutritional Guru Jodi sent me several articles
linking lack of sunlight on deficiencies of Vitamin D, leading
to both depression and arthritis...

So I went out today and bought A bottle of Calcium +D

I will supplement this into my diet for now and see if it helps

I also broke down and got Glucosomine-Chondroitin-Hyaluronic Acid Tabs

I expect the Vite-D to have an almost instant effect,
if anything maybe at least a placebo...

I am also going to tan this week to see if it helps to soak up some fake rays!?!?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

careful with supplementing with the fat soluable vitamins.  watch your dosage.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2005)

How'd you like the snow today?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> careful with supplementing with the fat soluable vitamins.  watch your dosage.



Is it really that easy to OD on fat soluble vitamins?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Is it really that easy to OD on fat soluble vitamins?




here is some info from my text book,* Sports and Exercise nutrition* by _McAdrle, Katch, Katch_.



> Ch. 2, pg 45-46:
> 
> Because fat-soluble vitamins dissolve and store int he body's fatty tissues, they need not be ingested daily.  In fact, years may elapse before symptoms of a fat-soluble vitamin insufficiency become evident.  The liver stores vitamin A and D, whereas vitamin E is distributed throughout the body's fatty tissues.  Vitamin K is stored only in small amounts, mainly in the liver.  Dietary lipid provides the source of fat-soluble vitamins; these vitamins, transported as part of lipoproteins in the lymph, travel to the liver for dispersion to various body tissues.  Consuming a "fat-free" diet certainlly accelerate the development of a fat-soluble vitamin insufficiency.
> 
> Fat soluble vitamins should not be consumed in excess without medical supervision.  Toxic reactions from excessive fat-soluble vitamin intake generally occur at a lower multiple of the RDA than water soluble vitamins.  For example, a daily moderate-to-large excess of vitamin A (as retinol but not in carotene form) and vitamin D can produce serious toxic effects.  Women who consume excess vitamin A early in pregnancy significantly increase the risk of birth defects in their unborn children.  In children, excessive vitamin A accumulation (called hypervitaminosis A) cuases irritability, swelling of the bones, weight loss, and dry itchy skin.  In adults, symptoms can include nausea, headache, drowsiness, loss of hair, diarrhea, and loss of calcium from bones causing brittleness.  Discontinuing high intake of vitamin A reverses these symptoms.  Kidney damage can result from a regular excess of vitamin D.  Although "overdose" from vitamins E and K are rare, intakes above the recommended level yield no health benefits.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> here is some info from my text book,* Sports and Exercise nutrition* by _McAdrle, Katch, Katch_.


  -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

*FRI 17NO051800*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*Seated Leg Curl*
80x25
90x20
100x13

*Preachur CBL CURL*
#3x15, 15, 15

*ICARIAN SUPPORTED TRICEP*
80 x 15, 15, 15

STRETCHING (floor)
STRETCHING (spa)

BW PWO = 212.6


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 19, 2005)

*SAT 18NO051300*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*CBL/ROPE TRI PRSDWN*
#7 x 25
#8 x 15, 16, 11

*REV PEC DEC*
50x 21
60x 17, 16, 17

*DB LATL RAISE* (slo & hold)
10x 15. 19, 16, 15, 15

*DB PULLOVER* (seated)
25 x 10 + stretch
30 x 10 + stretch - x3

*SMITH SHRUG* (snatch grip)
90x 12, 15, 14
120x12
150x10

*HANG SNATCH PULL* (no elevation)
45x4, 4, 4

*HANG POWER SNATCH* (little to no quads)
45x10
65x8, 8
95x5

STRETCHING (floor)
STRETCHING (spa)

BW PWO = 211.2


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2005)

*SUN 19NO051120*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*STATIC STRETCHING*
(Oh man I'm stiff today)

*LEG EXTENSION*  T=3/1/2
30x20
40x18,19

*PRONE LEG CURL* T=3/1/2
90x15, 12 10

*LUNGES *T=2/1/0
(stretching into the motion)
BWx5, 6, 6, 5
(did not go past parallel in front leg)
discomfort in rearward knees during exercise'

*SMITH SHRUG W/TOE RAISE* (snatch grip) T=2/1/2
70x10, 10, 10
90x10, 10

*HANG POWER SNATCH PULL*
95x10, 10, 10

*HANG POWER SNATCH*
115x3
(Discomfort in Biceps/Biceps tendon)

STRETCHING


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SUN 19NO051120*
> *LTF - SHELBY*
> 
> *STATIC STRETCHING*
> ...



Knee and bicep problem ???   

Do you think you need a weeks rest ???
I'm sure you don't want to--- but sometimes you need to listen to your body


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Knee and bicep problem ???
> 
> Do you think you need a weeks rest ???
> I'm sure you don't want to--- but sometimes you need to listen to your body


Did you check the post dates of my WO's???

I haven't trained in a week - 

And I'm taking another week also - 

This week I will train however, but focus on avoiding pressing motions
through the shoulders and hips (I.E.- No Knees or Biceps if possible)

Lots of flexibility, and probably some walking outside
to climatize for the coming cold


----------



## BritChick (Nov 21, 2005)

Are you falling apart on us MM?   

Good morning... hope everything is feeling better soon!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you falling apart on us MM?
> 
> Good morning... hope everything is feeling better soon!


I don't think I am going to get any better...

At this point I think I will just have to adjust my training as to not do any thing but inflame, not damage these tendonal areas that keep bugging me...

we'll see

I got some new flexibility stuff I will incorporate -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 23, 2005)

Whoop-dee Freakin doo, I went to the gym today...

*WED 23NO051700*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*SMITH SHRUG W/TOE RAISE* (snatch grip)
50x12, 12
90x10
110x10
140x10
160x8

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x6
75x6
95x6, 2
115x3, 3
135x2, 2
155x1, 1

*ROPE GRIP CBL TRI PRSDWN*
80x12
100x17
120x10, 11, 8=(lost grip)

*SHOULDER CBL X-OVER LATL/REAR RAISE*
15x12, 14
20x12, 11 ---> 10x10

*HMR STR ISO ROW*
90x12
14012
180x10, 10
(concetration on rear of motion, and no use of biceps)

stretching of shoulder and knee


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2005)

How'd it feel today ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> How'd it feel today ?


Two weeks and almost no difference - 

Think I have to call my Ortho again??? -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 24, 2005)

*THURS 24NO051045*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*LEG EXTENSION*  t=2/1/2
30x20
40x15
50x12

*PRONE LEG CURL* t=2/1/2
70x15
100x10, 8

*FRONT SQUAT STRETCHING*
45 sec hold in the hole w/bar stretching knees x 4

*HANG PWR SNATCH + HANG PWR CLEAN* w/quads 1/4-depth
65x 3+3, 5+5, 4+4, 3+3

*PUSH PRESS*
65x10
95x8
136x6
165x5
185x0 - 
needs work again

*WALKING LUNGES* across waist deep water in warm pool
6 lengths front
4 lengths side (2 left, 2 right)
I think this type of shit will help me strengthen my knees

*STRETCHING*
(Hot Spa)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 24, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Two weeks and almost no difference -
> 
> Think I have to call my Ortho again??? -



Bummmmmmmmmmmmer....................


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Bummmmmmmmmmmmer....................


Well its either continue at a snails pace... or go get some steroids shot
into these knees...

Hmmm, what would a real athlete do? - 

BTW, I think I have a firm grasp on the problem...
If I can just get out of the red, and into the black (so to speak)
I'm pretty sure I can train hard, without reactivating the problem -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

*FRI 25NO051230*
*LTF - SHELBY*

Open house @ our gym today - 
(someone tried to steal stuff from my gym bag) 


*WARMUP STRETCHING*
Low back
Ham
Quad
Groin
Calf
Neck

*CBL SHOULDER ROTATIONS* t=2/1/2
external up
10x12, 12, 12, 14
external out
10x17, 13, 11, 13

*HANG SHOULDER & SPINE* (back) STRETCH
3x 30sec

*HANGING LEG RAISE* (straps) t=2/1/2
LEG WEIGHTx 10, 10, 10

*CALF STRETCH* w/resistance
170 x 3-45sec holds
_I'm trying to get more flexibility into my ankles_
_the problem in my knees is partially a flexibility one_
_the stretch is designed to get my toes closer to my shins,_
_so that when ATG my hips are at less of an angle_

*HOT SPA*
*RE-STRETCHING*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 25, 2005)

Lunging motions have been a real problem for me with these knees...

They seem to be weak through that motion...
(making split jerks nearly impossible)

After doing the walking lunges in the pool yesterday though,
I felt pretty strong this morning - 

I will do more of these, working more & more shallow
this will help I'm sure


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 25, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FRI 25NO051230*
> 
> (someone tried to steal stuff from my gym bag)


 Did you beat his ass?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Did you beat his ass?


I usually keep it under the bench in the lockeroom

Someone took it into the handicapped stall in the John,
rifled through it, and when there was nothing of value except sweaty clothes,
they left it on the floor in there.

As I said,
there is an "Open House" this weekend..

And they Vermin and Scum who wold normally not be able to afford
a membership at our gym, get in for free and dirty the place all up -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I usually keep it under the bench in the lockeroom
> 
> Someone took it into the handicapped stall in the John,
> rifled through it, and when there was nothing of value except sweaty clothes,
> ...



Wouldn't you like to catch the guy "red handed" and just f*'in pumble him!   Man - I can't stand that!!!!    I'm pissed just thinking about it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Lunging motions have been a real problem for me with these knees...
> 
> They seem to be weak through that motion...
> (making split jerks nearly impossible)
> ...



Good plan


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

Before I could go to the gym this morning...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

*SAT 25NO051030*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*STRETCHING*

*FRONT SQUAT*
45x3
75x4
95x4
115x4
135x4

*PUSH PRESS
*135x3
155x3
185x3
225x0-0, 2 (needed more mp3 volume) 

*HANG PWR SNATCH + HANG PWR CLEAN*
65x4+3
95x4+4

*HANG CLEAN* (full)
135x4, 4
155x3

knees starting to complain

*HANG SNATCH*
65x3, 3 - (Pain=stop)

*SEATED LEG CURL* t=1/1/1
100x18
125x14
150x8, 10, 5.5 -  

*ADDUCTORS*
100x5 + ballistic & static stretch
150x5 + "
150x5 + "

*STATIC STRETCHING*

*WALKING LUNGES* (WARM POOL, Waist Deep)
FWD x 4 lengths
L-Side x 2 lengths
R-Side x 2 lengths


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2005)

did you make an appointment with the ortho yet?

Why not take a couple weeks off of lower body training to just give the knees a break?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did you make an appointment with the ortho yet?
> 
> Why not take a couple weeks off of lower body training to just give the knees a break?


did


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2005)

"did" to both?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> "did" to both?


Oh..

No didn't call the Ortho...

Did take two full weeks off any remotely strenuous leg work


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did you make an appointment with the ortho yet?
> 
> Why not take a couple weeks off of lower body training to just give the knees a break?



Indeed.  Or just go into active rest mode.  Do half the volume, lower the inensity, and decrease the effort put forth.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Indeed. Or just go into active rest mode. Do half the volume, lower the inensity, and decrease the effort put forth.


Thems fightin words -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 27, 2005)

FUCK!!!

Sick as of SAT night...

Started in the throat, now all up in my head

No training today or tomorrow -


----------



## Devlin (Nov 27, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> FUCK!!!
> 
> Sick as of SAT night...
> 
> ...



  That sucks.  Hope youfeel better soon.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2005)

MM - Where are you ????  

Still sick ?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> MM - Where are you ????
> 
> Still sick ?


Yup, feeling better though...

May go and hit the steamroom tonight, after my walk...
If not, sleep is always good -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 30, 2005)

*WED 31NO051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*


Warmups & stretch (a lot)

*HANG C&J + HANG SNATCH*
65x3 + 65x3
85x3 + 85x3
95x3 + 95x1pwr & 3
115x3 + 115x3pwr, 3pwr
135x3 (fast)
165x2
185x2

*FS*
185x2
(knees getting over worked)

*PUSH PRESS*
185x2, 1
(tired... no feul out of the hole)

*SETD HAM CURL*
90x15
110x12
130x10
150x8
170x6
120x11

*STRETCHING*


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 1, 2005)

*01DE051430*

*RENEWED!!*

I now can visit Lions Den for 20 more WO's YAY!!!

(I was a bit worried)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

*FRI 02NO051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x8
95x6
135x6
165x5
185x3
205x2 - (poor)

*JERKS* (rack)
155x2
185x2
205x2 - (sloppy)

feeling sluggish!?!?

*CLEANS*
135x2
155x2
185x2, 1
225x1 - (spik-ow)

*HANG SNATCH*
65x1, 1 - (knees flaming up)

*SMITH SNATCH PULL* (from knee)
135x6, 6
185x5, 5
(deep shrug & hold on these)

*ROPE GRIP TRI PRSDWN*
#8x15
#10x12
#12x8, 8

*CBL X LATL RAISE*
10x20
15x15
20x15
25x12

lot-o-stretching

not the greatest WO


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SMITH SNATCH PULL* (from knee)
> 135x6, 6
> 185x5, 5
> (deep shrug & hold on these)


  You mean to say you did this on a smith machine??? That seems like it'd a little unnatural.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You mean to say you did this on a smith machine??? That seems like it'd a little unnatural.


No it actually gives a nice steady resistance
and I can set the pegs like you would bumper plates
off of lifting blocks...

We do with what we have


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting... Have you been taught how to do oly lifts, or just taught yourself for the most part?

  I'm interested in getting involved with it at some point, but the only thing I've played with has been hang cleans. 

  It seems very few gyms actually have bumper plates.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 2, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Interesting... Have you been taught how to do oly lifts, or just taught yourself for the most part?
> 
> I'm interested in getting involved with it at some point, but the only thing I've played with has been hang cleans.
> 
> It seems very few gyms actually have bumper plates.


Self taught...

And sucky -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

*SAT 03DE050900*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*CARDIO CIRCUIT*
11min Treadmill @ 4.0 & 2.5<o>
12min Rower 132watts @ lvl 7
10min X-Trainer @ 145 HR

*CHINS* (speed on cnctrc)
BWx6, 9, 8, 5.5   
I was wishing I had straps here (forearms torked)

*HMR STR ISO HI-ROW* (mega speed on cnctrc)
180x16
230x12
250x10
270x10

*LVR PULL DWN* (supe close grip, mega speed on cnctrc)
90x12
100x10
110x10
120x10

*REV PEC DEC* t=2/0/2 (smoothe motion)
50x13
70x12, 12, 12

*DB PULLOVER AND STRETCH* (in the hole)
30x12
40x10, 12, 15

Ballistic into static stretching for knees, legs, back

(Felt really good to hit some BB type back motions
I am tiny and lacking in the lats, but my BB pulling is strong)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *FRI 02NO051645*
> *LTF - SHELBY*
> 
> *PUSH PRESS*
> ...


Damn, I'd be happy with that w/o personally!!! I thought you were going to start posting videos of your lifts, I'd love to see your form on these. I'm trying to watch as many different people as I can right now. And that's really some nice weight


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, I'd be happy with that w/o personally!!! I thought you were going to start posting videos of your lifts, I'd love to see your form on these. I'm trying to watch as many different people as I can right now. And that's really some nice weight


I train at the Lions Den tomorrow, we'll see what lifts I can VID - 

Plan on working snatch & pwr snatch type motions
(my snatch is suffering big!)


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I train at the *Lions Den* tomorrow, we'll see what lifts I can VID -
> 
> Plan on working snatch & pwr snatch type motions
> (my snatch is suffering big!)


 You train at a porn shop?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

*SUN 04DE051030
LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*

*WARMUPS / STRETCHING*

*SNATCH*
32Kx3
37kx2
40kx2
50kx0, 1, 0, 1

*POWER SNATCH*
60x3, 3

*PRESS UNDER*
30kx3

*QUICK DROPS*
30kx3
40kx1, 0... x2

*C&J*
60kx1
80kx1, 1

(knees flaming up)

Felt like a pretty good WO
till I saw the video...

Man, I need more work -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

how do you power snatch more then you can squat snatch?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how do you power snatch more then you can squat snatch?



My overhead squat sux balls


----------



## P-funk (Dec 4, 2005)

yea but you should have no problem fixing that weight overhead.  Is your power snatch form clean?  Or is it sloppy?  Pulling with your arms a lot?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea but you should have no problem fixing that weight overhead. Is your power snatch form clean? Or is it sloppy? Pulling with your arms a lot?



the pull is clean



I lean foward too far after my thighs pass below parallel



and my arms cant rotate behind me that much

in fact I can feel strain in my shoulders PWO

when I go up around 110lbs or more



I need to sit upright in the hole

arms and back near parallel to each other

then I can support bigger weight



I have to revamp my squat some more

work on being upright



this will be a re-train of a huge amount of muscle



I need big time work


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2005)

Where's the vid?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Where's the vid?


 
Too big to post (104mb) 

I need to figure out how to compress it

Besides you shouldn't be watching me lift
you will learn bad habits


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 4, 2005)

To compress... Try a program called "VirtuaDub" It's free.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 4, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> To compress... Try a program called "VirtuaDub" It's free.


 
  Shareware on my pc!?


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not shareware, nor spyware... n00b 

It's a complete program written by a college student apparently...

http://www.virtualdub.org/


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> It's not shareware, nor spyware... n00b
> 
> It's a complete program written by a college student apparently...
> 
> http://www.virtualdub.org/


 
If its free and open to intrusion during download
its shareware, and it shall not reside on my computer...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Too big to post (104mb)
> 
> I need to figure out how to compress it
> 
> ...


Haha, can't be any worse than my pitiful attempts! It'd be nice to see of other people have some of the same problems as myself.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If its free and open to intrusion during download
> its shareware, and it shall not reside on my computer...



That's what firewalls are for...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> That's what firewalls are for...



  

Your firewall can't stop a virus embedded into software you
approve and download!?!?

And your anti virus can only isolate worms once they activate,
but when they are dormant they are there to stay!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Your firewall can't stop a virus embedded into software you
> approve and download!?!?


No, they can't, but that's assuming there IS a virus embedded into the software you download, which is generally only common on peer to peer networks or iffy websites/sources. Scan the file before you open it if you're THAT worried about it...

And how would a virus get imbedded into a program you download unless someone put it in the program before making it available to download?

If you think you're suddenly open to "intrusion" whenever you download something, you're wrong... You're open to intrusion all the time. Paranoid monkey!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

*MON 05DE051700
LTF - SHELBY

CARDIO*
10 min treadmill
10min rower

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
95x10
135x10
185x8
205x5, 4

*PUSH PRESS* (in running shoes) 
95x5
135x5
165x5
185x5
205x2
225x2, 1
185x2

*JERKS *(from rack)
135x2, 2
185x2, 2

Wasted time looking for open equip and talking - 
BAD MONKEY!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

jerk before you push press....technique before strength.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> jerk before you push press....technique before strength.


 
yes daddy -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SUN 04DE051030*
> *LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*
> 
> *WARMUPS / STRETCHING*
> ...


 

http://rapidshare.de/files/8696538/04de05-training.wmv.html

Huge File! = 4min...
(Take a coffee break while downloading)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.de/files/8696538/04de05-training.wmv.html
> 
> Huge File! = 4min...
> (Take a coffee break while downloading)


Wow, a 16min video. That's what I'm talking about. I'm in about 3 minutes but I've got to get to the gym while I still have something in me. I got to where you're doing cleans. 

Of course I can't critique you since I don't know anything LOL, but I look forward to seeing what Patrick has to say. Looks impressive to me though. Very good concentration and giving it your all there. Can't wait to finish it. I think you should tape all your w/o's now


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Wow, a 16min video. That's what I'm talking about. I'm in about 3 minutes but I've got to get to the gym while I still have something in me. I got to where you're doing cleans.
> 
> Of course I can't critique you since I don't know anything LOL, but I look forward to seeing what Patrick has to say. Looks impressive to me though. Very good concentration and giving it your all there. Can't wait to finish it. I think you should tape all your w/o's now


 
haha- the vid is only 3:55 long or so...

It added 13min of blackness when I compressed it - 

Patrick is gonna kill me when he sees that vid,
because I can see half a dozen prominent errors in
all the scenes - 
(he will find 20)

(but thats good cause I couldn't see them without taping)

Especially my rolling heels on the not-so-quick drops -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

Can't view it?  

After it counts down the seconds to start downloading, it gets to the end and then when you are supposed to click the link it tells me "this has been downloaded 3 times.  Free Users enter VSP.".  When I do anything else it just takes me to rapid shares main page.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

hmmmm...

Worked fine from my PC @ work


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2005)

Worked for me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Can't view it?
> 
> After it counts down the seconds to start downloading, it gets to the end and then when you are supposed to click the link it tells me "this has been downloaded 3 times.  Free Users enter VSP.".  When I do anything else it just takes me to rapid shares main page.


I have it saved to my computer Patrick. Do you want me to try and email it to you?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

it is working now....big file!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

Alright, I'll go blow by blow in order of the workout series instead of trying to remeber everything and then comment:

snatch
set 1- what are those, 5kg plates?  So 30kg-
1) slow down!!  Really work on making the pull deliberate and getting the feel.  You aren't shrugging or extending really.  Just slow down and concentrate on feeling the form

2) nice shoes.

3) nice mowhawk!

4) when you went to perform the snatch it wasn't terrible.


set 2- 50kg
1) what happened to the hip extension?  You basically are standing up with the weight and then not extending your hips all the way, in an effort to hit your bottom position.  Get that full extension in the second pull.

2) You are really rushing and not getting a good start position too.  Relax man!  Sit there, breathe and think.  Get comfortable with the form.  You are like really jittery before that first pull.

3) again, stop snatches need to be your best friend.  Pull nice and controlled form the floor, one you cross the knees bring the hips through and rebend them (the scoop position) and STOP!  Hold there and feel what it feels like to be in that position.  From there do a hang snatch and really extended those hips.

set 3- 60kg
what happend to form here?

1) again, relax!  You extened your hips way to fast on the first pull on that first rep.  You basically extended your hips and then did a SLDL off the floor all the way up.  the only reason you got away with it is because it was light.  Again, slower and controled from the floor and into the scoop position then fast and explosive in the second pull.  That first pull is killing you.  Kills me too, I hate my first pull.

2) really focus on that bottom position.  Snatch and hit that bottom position.  Set the bar on your back and do a snatch to balance (aka drop snatch) and hit the bottom position as far as your ass can sit!  I mean ATG!  Then relax in that and hold for a 3-5 count.  From there loose the weight behind you.  Literally loose it back, and let it go.  Let your shoulders stretch.  Even on the drop snatch, loose it behind you as you are dropping down.  I mean punch your hands out really really fast and just drop down as fast as you can punch it out and loose the lift.

3) Shoulder blades together from the first pull all the way through.

4) sit sit sit.

5) punch it out and lock it out hard so that you don't press it out like the last rep.

Pressunders
1) not bad but do drop snatches instead.  You need to work on getting into the position faster, not pressing down to it.


okay, now the drop snatches...lol (the problem with commenting as you go)
1) speed speed speed!  way to slow and timid into that bottom position.  Like I said go so fast that you may loose it behind you.  Just jump down!  Jump down!  Jump down!  Way to tense once those feet jump down and hit the floor.  Relax those hip more.  Think about standing in place and jumping forward with both feet.  Do that and land all the way in an ATG squat.  Do a little hop forward and just sit your butt to the ground in one movement.  That is how you want to do your drop snatches.


Ideas, work your full snatches and stop snatches with 50kg and get a good bottom position.  Don't split up the drop snatch.  Do a snatch, place the bar on back and drop snatch.  do a stop snatch, place the bar on back and drop snatch.

clean and jerks

set 1- 50kg
1) again, hip extension is getting cut short in an effor to get down to the bar.

2) keep bar closer to your body.

3) push chest through fast on the jerk.  push off heels.  back 

set 2- what is that?  80kg?

1) how do you go from 50kg to 80kg?  take smaller jumps and work the form so the weight feels lighter and the muscles loosen up.  What happend to 60 and 70?   Take singles up to working weight

2) start position is off.  Shoulder back, slower pull from the floor, extend the hips and shoulders at the same time!  No sldl, don't extend those hips to soon.  Keep the trunk angle until the second pull.

3) jerk has to jump down!  Once the bar leaves the chest start to split the legs and jump down more.  avoid that push with the shoulders.  back foot needs to point either straight ahead or angled in a little more to increase stability.  pull the shoulders together at the top and turn the crooks of the elbows out, not straight ahead.




hope that helps?

nice shoes

nice mowhawk

nice shorts



really get that hip extension on the pull.  you had a better clean pull in vegas.  maybe it was an off day?  Don't think so much.  You look discouraged.  Get comfortable and trust the form.  Make it effortless.

nice workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

I get discouraged when my knees start to hurt

once they get flamed up, I spook easily, and lose balls,
cause I dont want to push them into injury -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

yea, that is a real problem.

Did you have them checked by the ortho yet?

If you are going to power snatch then really focus on power snatching properly so that you don't make the knee pain worse.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn, that's a lot of info from Patrick. Thanks Patrick, I hope to carry that info over into my lifts as well. I'll have some vids up tomorrow.

Great job Monkey and thanks again for the video!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh man P - you are so gonna kill me when you see me lift.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Oh man P - you are so gonna kill me when you see me lift.




uh oh....lol


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, that's a lot of info from Patrick. Thanks Patrick, I hope to carry that info over into my lifts as well. I'll have some vids up tomorrow.
> 
> Great job Monkey and thanks again for the video!




okay cool.  post it up.

I wish I had a camera so you guys could see how bad my form is.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay cool. post it up.
> 
> I wish I had a camera so you guys could see how bad my form is.


 


Shit....  

You have your own personal camera crew!!!!

(and her names Ivonne)


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Shit....
> 
> You have your own personal camera crew!!!!
> 
> (and her names Ivonne)



lol, naw...she only does "stills".


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 6, 2005)

Patrick has become the resident olympic lifting trainer.  Haha.  I'll be sure to check out your video when I get home MoneyMan.  Great to see you're sticking to the olympic lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 6, 2005)

yea, don't know how that happend.  I am not even good....lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 6, 2005)

*TUES 06DE051700
LTF - SHELBY

CARDIO*
13min x-trainer
17min walk 3.5mph@3deg

*CHINS* t=0.5/0/2
BWx6, 8, 8, 6

*HMR STR ISO HI-ROW* t=0.5/0/2
180x15
270x10
320x10
360x10

*HANG SNATCH PULL* (strapped)
135x10
185x6
225x7
245x5

*HANG PWR SNATCH* (tech)
45x6, 6
(stretching w/bar shoulders together)

*PRONE LEG CURL* t=0.5/0/2
90x12
130x10
150x7, 7

*OVRHD FRNCH PRS* (tricep isolation)
95x10, 8, 8, 7

WOW...
My mid back is trashed, I feel like I wanna slump over like a corpse,
serious thkns building there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

*WED 07DE051600*

*BC*....

3 site caliper test = 15.1
7 site caliper test = 13.8

15.1-13.8 = 1.3 /2 = .65 +13.8 = 14.45 - 

so better than I expected, but how accurate...

IDK?

*WO*...

4 lengths walking lunges in warm pool
4 lengths side step squats in warm pool

Stretching


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

Lookin' good in your video.


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lookin' good in your video.



GAY


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> GAY


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 7, 2005)

No fussin in my journal!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 7, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No fussin in my journal!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

*THURS 08DE051430
LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER

WARMUP / Ballistic Stretching*

*OHS*
40kx3
45kx2
50kx2
55kx2
60kx1,0

*PRESS UNDER*
40kx2, 2

*QUICK DROP*
40kx2, 3
45kx2, 0, 0, 0  = 

*SNATCH*
40kx1, 1, 1, 1,  (all splendid)

*CLEAN*
70kx2
90kx2
100kx2

*PUSH PRESS*
70kx3
80kx3

*C&J*
80kx1 - (sloppy, whipped)

I didn't want to WO...
Havent slept well all weak and I was tired
but, I stuck it anyway...

It felt better than I thought it would
(the wonders of caffine)


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 8, 2005)

At least you got in a decent workout. I was tired yesterday and my workout was complete crap. I could barely hit 85% or so of my deadlift for a single. You're coming along nicely. It's good to see a fellow weightlifter progressing like you are with hard work and lots of it. Keep on keeping on, my friend...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> It felt better than I thought it would
> (the wonders of caffine)



Heh, that's saved me a few times when I haven't wanted to go to the gym...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 9, 2005)

*FRI 09DE051430*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*CARDIO*
15min X-Trainer
15min Walk on tread
AVHR = 135bpm

*DB PULLOVERS* t=2/1/2
40x12, 12, 12, 12

*CBL EXT SH ROTATION*
OUT = 20x15, 15, 15, 12
UP = 15x13, 15, 15, 16

*WALKING LUNGES* (in warm pool @ groin depth)
6 lengths

STRETCHING IN HOT SPA


----------



## Devlin (Dec 9, 2005)

Stretching in a hot spa   ohhh.....ahhhh....

Opps did that slip out....sorry.  Going back to my corner now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 9, 2005)

I see all these exercises in your journal (cleans, snatches, quick draw...I mean....drop, c & j )  

C'mon - where's the benchin' and curl exercises????......hahaha 



How's the injuries old man?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2005)

No comment MM??  

I know you are out there ............


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

Nursing the body along so I can keep training -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

*SUN 11DE051000*
*LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*

*WARMUPS/STRETCHING*

*OHS*
20kx4
30kx3
40kx3
50kx1, 1 
40kx3

*PRESS UNDER*
40kx1, 0, 0, 0 (BOMB OUT!) - 

*QD*
40kx 0, 0 -  (FUCK!... dropping down)
30kx 3, 3

*SNATCH*
30kx 3, 3 (one or two of these felt good)

*NHFS*
40kx3
50kx3
60kx3
80kx2
(Tryed to get a little speed out of these)



 I'll keep working at it


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2005)

I like looking at your training days Monkey. Where did you get the info to put this stuff together? Have you read the Weightlifting Encyclopedia yet? I'm finding lot's of good info in there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I like looking at your training days Monkey. Where did you get the info to put this stuff together? Have you read the Weightlifting Encyclopedia yet? I'm finding lot's of good info in there.


 
No its just that my snatch is so lacking compared to the other areas I need to train, I have to keep on it


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> No its just that my snatch is so lacking compared to the other areas I need to train, I have to keep on it



That probably has a lot to do with technique.  The snatch is such a technique oriented lift!  It amazes me that people can use such finess when handling hundreds of pounds like that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That probably has a lot to do with technique. The snatch is such a technique oriented lift! It amazes me that people can use such finess when handling hundreds of pounds like that.


 
Hundreds of pounds! - 


Oh!
You mean other lifters -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 11, 2005)

*SUN 11DE0501900*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*PRONE LEG CURL* t=1/0/2
90x15
100x12
110x12
120x12

*HANG SNATCHES*
45x3, 3, 3

*QDs*
45x3, 3, 3
(knees feeling pretty good) 


*SEATED LEG CURL*
100x12
115x12
130x12
145x12

*STRETCHING* in hot spa


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 12, 2005)

I was messing around and did a 135 LB snatch pretty easily.  Is that good?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I was messing around and did a 135 LB snatch pretty easily.  Is that good?




depends on how it looked and the form.  Just about anyone can take 135lbs from the floor and be able to throw it overhead.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> depends on how it looked and the form. Just about anyone can take 135lbs from the floor and be able to throw it overhead.


 
Thank you for that reply...

I was going to just start cursing him out -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 12, 2005)

*12DE051630*
*LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x3
95x3
135x3
165x3
185x2
20x52
225x0, 2
235x0, 0 (2 missed singles, very slippery)

*SPLIT JERK* (rack)
135x3
165x2
185x2
205x2
225x1
245x0, 0 (need chalk, spooked) 

*HANG PWR C&J*
95x2
135x2
155x2 + 1-FS
175x2
(started to do full depth C&J, but my knees didn't like it)

*HANG SNATCH PULL* (strapped)
175x3, 3, 3

*CLEANS* (full)
135x2, 2, 1

*STRETCHING*
(really tired quads (from yesterday?), also calves took a beating 2nite)
Back is feeling thick and dull -


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn! Awesome w/o 

When you say full depth C&J, do you mean going down into the full squat position?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn! Awesome w/o
> 
> When you say full depth C&J, do you mean going down into the full squat position?


 
 Pulling from the shins, up and into ATG


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *SUN 11DE051000*
> *LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*
> 
> *WARMUPS/STRETCHING*
> ...


 
Oh and I forgot...  BW = 209.6 - 

http://rapidshare.de/files/9132930/11de05-training.wmv.html

(Vid turns black after the 80k Front squat, thats the end)
I tried to break it into individual exercises...
But each little segment was a 50mb-ish file -


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 13, 2005)

Do you kill anyone else that sets foot in your gym? You always look like you're the only one there  . Nice front squats, anyway.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Do you kill anyone else that sets foot in your gym? You always look like you're the only one there  . Nice front squats, anyway.


 
  - Yes, and then cook and eat them!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 13, 2005)

be faster under the bar.  You need to pull down on it harder to get into the bottom position.  You pull and then you just sort of float down there which makes you miss easy snatches to the front.  Be agressive.  Pull down on that bar hard and snap under it,


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice video. It looks like for the OH Squat you could be a little tighter on the lockout and in the upper back. Looks kinda loose. But your doing much more than me!!!!

Those press unders look brutal. I think it'll be awhile before I'm doing those LOL!

Good job on the snatches  From what I've read and what Patrick says you may want to get your shoulders over the bar just a bit more.

I really admire your front squat and the form. Looks great!! Is that snow I see outside?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice video. It looks like for the OH Squat you could be a little tighter on the lockout and in the upper back. Looks kinda loose. But your doing much more than me!!!!
> 
> Those press unders look brutal. I think it'll be awhile before I'm doing those LOL!
> 
> ...


 
No Hands Front Squats -


----------



## klmclean (Dec 13, 2005)

HEY BIG GUY, HOW YA DOING?
I'VE BEEN MIA AGAIN, JUST THOUGHT I'D DROP IN AND SAY AND SEE HOW YOU'RE DOING


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> HEY BIG GUY, HOW YA DOING?
> I'VE BEEN MIA AGAIN, JUST THOUGHT I'D DROP IN AND SAY AND SEE HOW YOU'RE DOING


 
 

Were you in Mexico?

Or did you get married? - 
(Which will mean the end of your WO career)


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 14, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thank you for that reply...
> 
> I was going to just start cursing him out -




Na na na na na...na.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 14, 2005)

*14DE051645*
*LTF*

*LI CARDIO*
15min Xtrainer
15min WALK on tread
HR = 130-140

*HMR STR ISO HI-ROW* t=0.5/0/2
180x8
270x8
360x7
420x5 - Not as quick as I would have liked here, I really want
the concentric to be like half a second

*CHINS* t=0.5/0/2
BWx 6, 6, 6, 5

*TRICEP ROPE (GRIP) PRESSDWN* t=0.5/1/2
#10x12
#12x10, 10, 10

*HOT SPA*
STRETCHING (LOWER BODY)

*WARM POOL*
EXT SHOULDER ROTAIONS + STRETCHING

BW PWO = 211.1 - 
(I thought I had broken the 210 mark for good, damnit!)


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 15, 2005)

Lookin' good in your video Monkey.  That's awesome your gym has a spot for oly lifting too.  Good shit.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

*THURS 15DE051630*

WHEW... Thought I would SUCK today...
We got like 7 inches of snow, and it took me forever to get to the gym -  

*LIONS DEN - ROCHESTER*

*WARMUPS / BALLISTIC STRETCHING*

*OHS*
20kx3
30kx2, 2

*SNATCH*
20kx2
30kx3
35kx3
40kx2
45kx1-0-0-0 (breathe dude), 1 = like butta
50kx 0-0-0, 0-1-0-1
55kx1 (nailed)-0, 0-1
60kx0-0-0, 1 = (*PR* with correct form, hit, dropped, stuck the hold, and squatted)

*C&J*
60kx2, 2
70kx2, 1
80kx1-0, 1 (getting tired)
90kx1 (whew, I'm beat!)

*NHFS*
70kx2
80kx2
90kx2 (zero speed left here, tapped) 

*STATIC STRETCHING*



Watched this over-&-over at work before I went to the gym...
This is where I should be... This is my weight class...
Pashayev, Snatch 180kg @ 94kg

_ - (Monkey Speed, Monkey Speed, Monkey Speed)_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks like a tough wo MM!    How'd you like all this snow      ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Looks like a tough wo MM! How'd you like all this snow  ??


 
 

127 days -


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 15, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 127 days -



   - until spring ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> - until spring ??


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 16, 2005)

Til Arizona 

Man we got a dumping of snow last night.

I wish I was moving somewhere like that


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 16, 2005)

*FRI 16DE051645*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*CARDIO*
15min X-Trainer
15min Treadmill

*PRONE LEG CURL*
100x12
110x12
130x8
150x8
170x4

*OLYMPIC WARMUPS*
*AND STRETCHING*
w/ bar


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 17, 2005)

*SAT 17DE050915*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*LI CARDIO*
15min XTRAINER
15min TREADMILL
@ HR = 135

*LEG EXT* (knees)
30x15
50x12, 12, 12

*WORK ON OLYMPIC MOVEMENTS*
(Warming the stiffness, and working out the pain)

*NHFS*
45x2, 2

*OHS*
45x2, 2

*HANG PWR CLEAN*
45x2
55x2
(added 5lb plates for ballast)

*SNATCH*
55x2, 2

*C&J*
55x2, 2

*STRETCHING*

_None of this was a good idea..._
_My ankles and calves are wrecked,_
_and I was limping to get in the house_
_after driving home from the gym_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Til Arizona
> 
> Man we got a dumping of snow last night.
> 
> I wish I was moving somewhere like that



   Lucky Bastard


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lucky Bastard


 
They must have cement companies where its warm -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 19, 2005)

*MON 19DE051700
LTF*

(Stiff & Sore) - 

*PUSH PRESS*
135x4
165x4
185x3
205x2
225x1

*REV PEC DEC*
75x13
90x12
105x12
120x12

*DB LATL RAISE*
12.5x7
20x6, 6
(forearms bumping)

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
95x2, 2
115x2, 2
135x2 - SLOW?

*OVERHEAD TRICEP MACHINE*
160x10
190x10
220x10


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice w/o Monkeybreath. Why the hang power snatches in the middle? Shouldn't they go more first?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Monkeybreath. Why the hang power snatches in the middle? Shouldn't they go more first?


 
Ahhhh...

With the kind of WO it was...  I don't think it matters


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> They must have cement companies where its warm -



I couldn't leave here.....Who would support the LIONS ??


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

TUES 20DE051630
LIONS DEN

Having a less than peachy day/week
I wasn't expecting much today, but wanted to go through the motions

STATIC STRETCHING

WARMUPS W/BAR

SNATCH
20kx2
40kx2, 2
50kx0, 0, 0, 0 -  

*@#$(*&^($*@*(#&^@*#^)(&@$_*(&@pissed: *&@#$)*(@&#)(*&@#$()*&@$*(&@#$ )(*@&$(*&@$)(*&@#$()*&@#()*&@#)*(&@#$(^@*(%^@#@#*&^@)#*(&^@#()* &^@#)*&^@)$(*&@# ($*&@#)($*&^)@*#$&^)* @&#^*&^@#*()&^@#$)&^@#$)&*^*

(Yes I am having a meltdown!)

Fucking winter depression kicking in - 

I can't lift with my head not screwed on straight -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 21, 2005)

*WED 21DE05*

No WO Today...


I'm depressed, sore, and Pissed off...

Fuck Michigan, and Fuck anyone who's happy today -


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Despite the setback on the last workout, congrats on hitting 60kg.  That's a nice snatch man!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Despite the setback on the last workout, congrats on hitting 60kg.  That's a nice snatch man!



Did you just tell MM that he had a nice snatch...?? 



Cheer up MM     It's almost Christmas


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Cheer up MM  It's almost Christmas


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2005)

*THURS 22DE051500*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*OK... Easy WO*
(I feel much less like taking a life today) 

*SETD LEG CURL*
80x20
100x15
120x10, 10, 10, 10

*OHS*
45x6
65x6
85x6
95x6
(These hurt, but I think I need the higher reps to improve)

*PUSH PRESS*
95x6
135x6, 6
165x6, 5
(light weight, working bouncing up & back down (timing)

*HMR STR ISO HI ROW* (strapped)
270x12
320x10
360x8, 9

*ISO BI-LATL UPPER ROW*
110x12, 12, 12, 12

LOADS OF LOWER BODY STRETCHING
(ESP-Knee and Quad)

Oh yeah...  The Holidays have caught me...
BW PWO = 216.4


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *T*
> (I feel much less like taking a life today)


Well that's always good to hear .


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 23, 2005)

*FRI 23DE051345*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*BENCH*
115x10
135x8
155x8
185x8, 8

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x8, 8
230x8, 6

*CBL MACH FLY* (crap)
40x7

*SUPPORTED TRICEP MACHINE*
120x10, 10, 10

*FREE MOTION TRICEP*
40x15
50x12
60x10
50x10 ---> 30x10

*LOWER AB RAISE MACH*
20x10, 10, 10

*AB CRUNCH MACHINE*
20x17


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 23, 2005)

Suprising... A non olympic workout.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Suprising... A non olympic workout.


 
My old body is beat silly from the O-lifting -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

*SAT 24DE051200*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*STRETCHING*

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL* t=2/1/2
90x10, 8
110x8, 8
140x8, 8
180x8, 8
230x6 (@speed)

*REV PEC DEC*
75x12, 12, 12
90x12, 12

*PRONE LEG CURL*
105x17
130x12
150x10

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
110x12
130x12
170x10
200x5

*STRETCHING*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 28, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> My old body is beat silly from the O-lifting -




mine too.  I feel like I have shoulder impingment or a terribley pulled trap. I may drop upper body work and o-lifts for 2 weeks and then add back in lifting slowly after that.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

*WED 28DE051630*
*LTF - SHELBY*

*PUSH PRESS*
85x10
115x8
135x8
165x6
185x4
205x2
(trying to get reps up a bit)

*JERK* (from rack)
185x2
135x3

*HANG CLEAN*
135x5, 5

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
140x8, 8 t=2/1/2
180x8 
230x6 (@ speed)

*HANG PWR SNATCH*
45x4
65x3
95x2
135x2 (#2 was sloppy, wrists tired)

Left knee is bumping like mad after that WO - 
I didn't even go near parallel with any of the motions


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> mine too. I feel like I have shoulder impingment or a terribley pulled trap. I may drop upper body work and o-lifts for 2 weeks and then add back in lifting slowly after that.


 
My lower legs are getting all crampy from elevating on all the lifts...

But resting them works fine...

Also stretching the biceps tendon and shoulder deletes
all pain there...

But my right forearm has mild tendonitis that won't go away,
And worst of all are my damn knees which won't let me do any kind
of WO at all...

Light leg extensions, and even 15-20 min on the eliptical machine
aggrevates them to the point where I can't get out of bed on the AM - 

I am a sad sack of puppy poop


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

*THURS 29DE051600*
*LTF*

*LEG EXT* (techno) t=2/1/2
30x20
50x15
70x12
80x12
(scary)

*FRONT SQUAT* (Stretch to parallel) t=2/1/2
45x6
65x6
85x6
115x5 - rolling onto right leg - 
115x5 - definitely favoring left knee

This was done as more of a stretch than a working squat
the weight was shit, and I think I was looking for a better foot placement...
The slower reps were good, I may be over taxing those tendons
hitting speed and bouncing out of the hole...
held these for a good solid mississippi in the hole
and slowly pulled out of it - felt ok 

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno) t=2/1/2
90x15
110x12
130x11
140x8.5 - 

*PRONE LEG CURL* t=2/1/2
70x12
90x11
110x10 - 
130x10 - 

*STRETCH*

*WALKING LUNGES* (split jerking) in warm pool waist deep
6 lengths
(felt kinda stupid doing this but it was good timing practice)

*EXT SHOULDER ROTATIONS* (pressure against water resistance)
up x 25
out x 25
up x 25
out x 25

*STRETCHING IN HOT SPA*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey monkey, some of my friends (including one that is a pretty respected phyiscal therapist) swear by this stuff:







I am going to pick up a bottle of biofreeze tomrrow since they sell it at the gym.  Check it out.  maybe it can help you:

biofreeze


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Hey monkey, some of my friends (including one that is a pretty respected phyiscal therapist) swear by this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, I bet I can't find it around here...... 
------------------------------------------------------------



*Q: Do I need a prescription to get Biofreeze?*

A: No. You do not need a prescription, nor do you need to be a patient of the HCP in your area to purchase Biofreeze from them. *Biofreeze is not a retail product and is not available through a pharmacy or any retail environment. *

-------------------------------------------------------------

(STUPID DETROIT) -


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2005)

Here ya go brother.  Discount prices too!  I recomend the tube stuff as that is what my friends use.  I don't know if they have ever tried the spray.

discount biofreeze


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to use the roll on. It makes you feel good but I don't know how much it really "helped". Maybe it was just my particular case.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 30, 2005)

*FRI 30DE051315*
*LTF*

*WARM CARDIO*
15 min walk (treadmill)

*CHINS*
BWx10, 8, 6, 6 - 

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x13
210x12
230x10
270x8.5 - 

*HMR STR ISO HI-ROW*
180x17
270x12
360x9

*FREE MOTION TRICEP*
40x15
45x15
50x10, 11

*REV PEC DEC*
90x12, 11, 12, 12

*STRETCHING* (LOWER BODY/BACK)

No pain caused by any of these motions -


----------



## BritChick (Dec 30, 2005)

Woohoo, pain free workouts... gotta like those!!!
Just passing through, hi!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to hear that last workout was pain free.  Working around injuries and pain sucks the big one.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome on the painfree w/o, those are Always a plus!!! Solid and Huge numbers too, have a Great and Safe New Years BRother Monkey!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Monkey.  Be safe!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2005)

happy new year monkey shit.

at midnight does everyone in your Detroit neighborhood fire guns into the air?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> happy new year monkey shit.
> 
> at midnight does everyone in your Detroit neighborhood fire guns into the air?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 31, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

>


 
IDK???

I stay away from Detroit if possible -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

*MON 02JA061020*
*LTF*

I typed this whole Fucking thing in this morning...
And then got booted out of freakin IM (Dammit Rob)

*PUSH PRESS*
75x10
95x8
135x6
165x6
185x4
205x3
225x3 = *PR*
250x1 = *PR*
Timing is on today -  

*SPLIT JERK* (Rack)
185x3
205x2 - (cant get low)
(Knees burn on first rep)

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
90x10
140x10
180x9.5 - Holding for a pause at peak elevation up till here
230x6
270x5
320x4 = Only 3/4 height reps this set (not high enough)  

*HANG PWR CLEAN + HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x5+5
85x5+5
100x4+4
115x4+4

*SNATCH*
45x4 + 2 Quick Drop = 
(knees shot)

*STRETCHING*


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice work on the Push Presses MM


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2006)

nice push presses for a monkey.


----------



## Luke95 (Jan 2, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I bet I can't find it around here......
> 
> (STUPID DETROIT) -


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2006)

Damn, monstrous push pressing you simian bastard!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)

*TUES 03JA061032*

Made Appt to see Orthopedist to look at my knees next week - 
He's the brother of the same guy who rebuilt my shoulder in '01'

I'm gonna get to the bottom of this thing -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)

*TUES 03JA061630*
*LTF*

*CHINS*
BWx9.5, 8, 8, 6

*HMR STR DCLN PRS*
180x14
230x12
270x8 -  
230x6.5

*HMR STR ISO HI-ROW*
190x19
240x12
280x12
330x9.5
370x6.5

*FREE MOTION TRICEP*
45x15
50x12
60x12, 10

*REV PEC DEC*
75x15
90x12
105x10
120x7

Not a bad WO...
I felt a little low on energy though
(Not like Yesterday)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 4, 2006)

*WED 04JA061630*
*LTF*

*LEG EXT*
50x15
60x12
70x12

*FRONT SQUAT* (solid hold in the hole)
45x5
95x5
135x5
165x5
185x5
205x...... Started to decend slowly into the squat, but felt pain in knee, so the weight went right back up to the rack
185x2 - (Slow and deep, for a serious shakey long hold)

*CLEAN*
95x2
135x2
155x2
185x2 = OMFG this winded me -  

*PRONE LEG CURL*
110x15
130x12
150x8, 6

*SEATED LEG CURL*
130x9.5
150x9
170x7.5
190x6.5 -  

Loads of stretching, shower and put Biofreeze on knees


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 4, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *TUES 03JA061032*
> 
> Made Appt to see Orthopedist to look at my knees next week -
> He's the brother of the same guy who rebuilt my shoulder in '01'
> ...



Good luck


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2006)

I second what YM said, good luck.  I hope he tells you something good, like the ability to solve the issues through rehab or something along those lines.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 5, 2006)

All I want to hear is that I have not damaged anything,
and he thinks cortisone (or some specific training)
will greatly assist repairing the condition

There will be no surgery -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)

*FRI 05JA061645*
*LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
95x9
135x7
165x4
185x4
215x2
230x1
240x1
255x0
245x0
185x2 = sloppy

*SPLIT JERK* (rack)
135x2
155x2
175x2
190x2
225x2, 2
175x2, 2

*SMITH HANG SNATCH PULL*
90x10
140x8
180x7
230x5
250x5

*HANG PWR CLEAN + HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x4+4
95x4+4
135x3+2

*SNATCH*
55x2
95x2, 1 & a miss (knees=unsteady) 

----------------------------------------------------
Long hard WO, I will be extremely sore I think -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)

FRI 06JA052310

AWOKE from nap

Took 3 IB's + airborne

rubbed knees w/biofreeze

ready for bed again -


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow. Some serious numbers for an old injured guy. Haha. You seem to be doing great despite the obstacles. That's what it's all about...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

when do you go to the Doc?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when do you go to the Doc?


 
Wednesday, I slipped into a cancellation - 
Instead of a 6 week wait for an appt, I got a 8 days -  

The Guy who rebuilt my shoulder in '01'
(Paul Shapiro) is a shoulder, elbow, wrist- guy...

Well, this is his brother (Jeff Shapiro) who is a hip, knee, ankle- guy
(Both sports specialists with some big-name patients)

We shall see what he says


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

*SAT 07JA061030*
*LTF*

*LEG EXT* t=2/1/2
50x12
70x10
80x10

*FRT SQUAT*
45x5
75x5
95x5 + 1jerk
135x5 + 1jerk
165x5 + 1jerk
190x3
210x2 (belt)
225x2 (belt)
250x1 (belt)

*CLEANS*
95x2
135x2
165x2
185x2
205x0=, 2
225x1, 1

*C&J*
155x 1, 1, 1

*PRONE LEG CURL*
110x15
150x10
170x6.5, 5.5

*SETD LEG CURL* (techno)
110x8
140x8
160x8
180x7.5
200x6

*STRETCHING*
*STRETCHING IN HOT SPA*

Long, long WO... 01:45 at least

Really took my time between sets of squatting and cleans,
let those knees chill out before hitting another set.
(This also made me appear stronger)

Bio Freeze - Before WO and after

I changed the order of the training days in order to get two
full days of no legs between Olympic movement days

We'll see what happens w/that

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Also I wanted to push my knees so that when I go to the Ortho...
He's not like...

"Does this hurt?..."
NO.
"Does this hurt?..."
NO.

"Youre fine!?... Go Home" - 
------------------------------------------------------------------

Oh yeah... BW = 209.7 PWO


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck with the Doc


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

> "Does this hurt?..."
> NO.
> "Does this hurt?..."
> NO.
> ...



lol, I hate it when that happens!

My friend used to train a guy whoes back was banged up and he would always say...."I am going to the doctor tomorrow so lets try and really fuck something up."


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wednesday, I slipped into a cancellation -
> Instead of a 6 week wait for an appt, I got a 8 days -
> 
> The Guy who rebuilt my shoulder in '01'
> ...



Good deal.  A doctor who really knows his shit is important.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 8, 2006)

*SUN 08JA061040*
*LTF*

*CHINS*
BWx9, 7, 7, 6

OMFG I am *SO* sore all over - 

*DCLN HMR STR PRS*
180x15
235x12
275x9
300x6

*CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS* (supinated), (Lever)
90x15
140x12
180x8
230x4.5 

*ICARIAN TRICEP EXTENSION* (back stabilized)
80x15
100x13
120x8

*CBL TRICEP PRESSDWN*
#8x15
#10x12
#12x10

*REV DEC DEC*
70x15
90x12
110x10
120x9 ---> 70x7

DEAD!
Stretched legs out a little bit

BW PWO = 208.3


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

*MON 09JA050605*

Tried a small experiment this morning...

Mixed my juice from my juice machine w/protein powder...

I have mixed fresh apple juice from the machine w/PP before,
But, never vegtable juice... 
(My usual recipe does have apple and orange in it)

It wasn't bad 

Unless it upsets my system, I will continue this practice I think -


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2006)

Good luck at the Docs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 10, 2006)

*TUES 10JA061630*
*LTF*

*PUSH PRESS*
65x10
95x10
135x7
170x5
190x2
225x2 (sloppy) - I don't like it...  Going to redo and shape it up -  
135x2
185x2
225x2 - 
245x0, 0

*JERK* (rack)
135x2
165x2
185x2
225x1

*HANG SNATCH PULL*
95x9
170x7
225x8
275x4 (really was 6, but 2 were sloppy)

*HANG PWR CLEAN + HANG PWR SNATCH*
65x4+4
95x5+5

*SNATCH*
45x5
65x3
95x2
115x1, 0 = tired 

Felt tired through whole WO... (Knees of course, but really my whole body)
I'm going to a 9 day split, adding two days rest every
second time through the 3 day WO routine...
I'll post the the whole example after I eat


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 10, 2006)

*CURRENT SPLIT GOAL*

*DAY1*
Push Press
Jerk
Hang Snatch Pull
Hang Power Clean
Hang Power Snatch
Snatch

*DAY2*
Leg Extension
Clean
Front Squat
Clean & Jerk
Prone Leg Curl
Seated Leg Curl

*DAY3*
Pullups
Decline Chest Press (any)
Lat Pull (Downward, any)
Tricep Pressdown (any)
Rear Delt (any)

*Day4*
Rest / Low Impact Cardio

*DAY5*
Push Press
Jerk
Hang Snatch Pull
Hang Power Clean
Hang Power Snatch
Snatch

*DAY6*
Leg Extension
Clean
Front Squat
Clean & Jerk
Prone Leg Curl
Seated Leg Curl

*DAY7*
Pullups
Decline Chest Press (any)
Lat Pull (Downward, any)
Tricep Pressdown (any)
Rear Delt (any)

*Day8*
Rest / Low Impact Cardio

*Day9*
Rest / Low Impact Cardio

-----------------------------------

If I can't keep up with this...
I will cycle the day 5-7 to be Technique/Speed days,
And 1-3 to be Power/Strength Days

I'm thinking if I can handle it...
moving the pure Olympic lifts
to the beginning of each WO

We'll see how it works out for now -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 11, 2006)

*WED 11JA061430*

The verdict is in...

Doc says my knees are jacked from a combination of slight inflammation,
and the erosion of the surface on the back of my knee cap...

So no shots can help, as he suspects the tendonitis is only a
slight part of the problem as a whole...

My discomfort is caused by a deterioration of bone,
and the only help he offered was to scope and sand down 
the inside surface of the knee cap.
This will only relieve the pain, and the surface will degenerate again
with continued abuse...
(I don't like this idea)

So we will keep testing the bounds of what I can or can't do,
by simply keeping the pain factor down...
IE = Smart training and rest


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 11, 2006)

*WED 11JA061640*
*LTF*

*Warmup*

*CLEANS*
45x3
65x3
95x3
135x2, 2
165x2
190x0, 0, 0, 1 -  (this sux)
135x3, 3
155x3+1jerk, 3

Not happy here...

I'm all psyched out from taking to the Doc today...
I can't get my head straight - 

I'm done for the day, I'll rest again and train when I'm
not so distracted


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2006)

can you go to a chiro and get some active release to atleast bring the inflamation down a little bit?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

Good luck with the new split.  Hopefully your knees can handle the frequency.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Going to start Back on the,
Glucosamine-Chodroitin-MSM...

I stopped taking it because I was almost positive
my problem was mostly muscular...

So now I'm thinking it will help...
(and, I will take a heavy squatters dose)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *WED 11JA061430*
> 
> The verdict is in...
> 
> ...



It could be worse   

Good luck MM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 12, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> It could be worse
> 
> Good luck MM.


 
Thanx YM...

And everyone!

You guys are great - 

(All it takes is another humbling experience, eh?) -


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey BRother Monkey, I posted a reply to your ? about the room at the Arnold, hope it helps my Friend!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey BRother Monkey, I posted a reply to your ? about the room at the Arnold, hope it helps my Friend!!!


 
Thanx AA -


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 12, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Going to start Back on the,
> Glucosamine-Chodroitin-MSM...
> 
> I stopped taking it because I was almost positive
> ...



Hah, what's a "heavy squatters dose?"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hah, what's a "heavy squatters dose?"


 
Prolly 1.5-2x the recommended


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Thanx AA -



When is the Arnold?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> When is the Arnold?


 
March 3, 4, 5

C'mon down -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

*FRI 13JA061700*
*LTF*

*WIDE PULLDOWN* (lever)
90x13
135x10
180x8, 8

*HMR STR DCLN CHST PRS*
180x13
230x12
250x8, 8

*VERTICAL ROW* (icarian)
110x12
130x12
160x10
190x10

*CBL TRi PRSDWN*
60x16
70x12
80x12
90x7 ---> 70x7

Nice little WO... - 35min & out

I'm still all bummed about what the DOC told me - 
Gotta shrug this off


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'm still all bummed about what the DOC told me -
> Gotta shrug this off



It could be worse.  You could be impotent.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It could be worse. You could be impotent.


 
I'll have you know I'm a V.I.P. -


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I'll have you know I'm a V.I.P. -



Very Impotent Penis?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 13, 2006)

No one needs to know the truth Joe!
No one needs to know youre impotent!

*"DONT SAY THAT WORD!"*


----------

